# In memory of LtCol Shea



## Teufel (Sep 22, 2015)

The Marines of 1st Force Reconnaissance Company invite you to join us at 1600 this Friday at the Legacy Brewery in Oceanside at 363 Airport Road as we celebrate the life of our Brother Recon LtCol Kevin Shea.


----------



## Grunt (Sep 23, 2015)

Rest In Peace, Warrior and thank you for your service!


----------



## dmcgill (Sep 23, 2015)

I will likely be just getting off work at that time, but I'll be working in civilian attire so I can come by soon after if you want.

Rest in Peace.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 23, 2015)

Rest In God's Own Peace, Warrior.


----------



## policemedic (Sep 23, 2015)

RIP Sir.


----------



## 8654Maine (Sep 23, 2015)

RIP, Sir. 

DOB 9/14/66.
DOD 9/14/04.

Salute.


----------

